# Scans during pregnancy



## tinat (Nov 4, 2002)

Hi peter

I posted a couple of weeks ago following my positive pregnancy test. Following the scan, within half an hour, i bled slightly. I was so concerned that the consultant agreed to see me 48 hours late - yet again he detected a strong heartbeat, good development and couldn't find where i had bled from. Within half an hour of the last scan I had slight spotting again and I've started to wonder if scans (pressing on your tummy) cause bleeding or a really full bladder can cause bleeding? I'm worried because my consultant has agreed to scan me each week to reassure me that things are fine but I'm not sure if i want to do this if it causes any problems. Has there been any evidence that regular scans are dangerous?
I also wondered if ivf pregnancys are more inclined to bleed because of the amount of oestogen given off from multiple follicles which means that the lining of he womb is much thicker than it would be in a normal pregancy?
My consultant said bleeding in pregnancy is very common (one in three women are effected), but what are the possible causes please apart from further implantation bleeding?
i am not on progesterone support.
Thank you for answering this query

Tina


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Please see my comments in your text



tinat said:


> Hi peter
> 
> I posted a couple of weeks ago following my positive pregnancy test. Following the scan, within half an hour, i bled slightly. I was so concerned that the consultant agreed to see me 48 hours late - yet again he detected a strong heartbeat, good development and couldn't find where i had bled from. Within half an hour of the last scan I had slight spotting again and I've started to wonder if scans (pressing on your tummy) cause bleeding or a really full bladder can cause bleeding?
> 
> ...


----------

